# Roxy, Cali & Babies♡♡♡



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

Thought I'd give an update on my little rattie family. They are all doing great. The babies are away from mom. And the boys and girls are separated. The difference in personalities amazes me. The boys are so laid back and content to just lounge on me and sniff my mouth or nose or ears (kind of tickles when they stick their little noses in my ears!) And the girls are like little streaks of lightning when they are out. And watching them fight cracks me up! They don't hurt each other though. I let the girls spend time with Roxy and Cali because eventually they will all be housed together so I want them to get use to each other. Funniest thing last night. Like a dummy I decided to eat my hamburger while I was on the bed letting Roxy and Cali play. Got down to my last bite and Roxy promptly and quickly stole it right out of my hand! I cracked up! And then got worried that it might make her sick. But she's fine. Anyway. Here are the babies. As you can see....couldn't keep the girls still long enough for good pics!


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

They are adorable, I love their pink castle as well.


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

Squeezing in!! They looked so cute I had to post!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Where did you get that castle?


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

DustyRat said:


> Where did you get that castle?


I got it at the thrift store! $2. Love the thrift store!


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

4 rats + 1 plastic flower pot = cozy little ratties.  The 5th one bailed out just as I was about to take the pic. Lol.


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

My girls today ♡♡♡♡The boys were camera shy


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

They're all so adorable!


----------

